# Fitting spotlight + DLR lamps to A Class



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I've just bought a pair of Hella 90mm spotlight + DLR module which appear to match the mountings behind the front bumper. The bulb is described as an H15 but has 2 filaments. See pics attached.

I've got a 92mm hole saw and have now to pluck up courage to cut the hole!!!!!

My question is; has anyone got access or knows where to get access to a 2009/2010 Fiat Ducato base vehicle wiring diagram? 

There appears to be several unconnected connectors on the end of looms under the bonnet in the vicinity of the front headlights and as I have a front fog light switch on the dash panel I would assume that one of these would be for this. I would then use this for the spotlight function, but will have to wire a separate feed for the DLR controlled by a normally closed relay which will open when the headlights are switched on.

Richard


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I have now cut the 90mm hole in the front bumper to mount the spotlight and it fits OK.

But has anyone removed their headlight units and can advise what captive fixings Rapido used in the plastic surround to enable the lamp unit to bolted to it?

Any help with an X250 wiring diagram?

Richard


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Take it to an auto electrical shop and get it done professionally.

:lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Arrachogaidh said:


> Take it to an auto electrical shop and get it done professionally. :lol:


. . . Why when this 'should' be well within the OP capabilities . . doing it himself-at least he's knows its done properly & not bodged & charged ££ !


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

I agree is it not all about safely and correctly DIY and help from this great site?


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gave me a laugh the two last responses.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Another helpful response, without sarcasm:

Many daytime running lights are bright LEDs and so can be switched by relatively small units. In fact, many come with such a unit in the pack. What they do is sense the voltage from a running alternator instead of the at rest voltage from the battery. That is, the +ve line voltage will rise when the engine/alternator is running. Once it senses this, it switches power on to the lamps. If you now were to switch the headlights on, it senses this, and turns the DRLs to dim. All the wiring for this can be done with new wiring under the bonnet, including a feed from the battery.

All that is connected is:

a. +ve from battery;

b. Ground (battery -ve);

c. Connection to headlight feed (with a chocblok connector).

They do it this way so that it is all automatic, and there is no interference with the CAN-bus system. I don't know if the fog light connections you refer to will be monitored by the CAN-bus - if not, then you are OK. If they are monitored, then I suggest additional wiring.

If you can emulate this with your setup, then OK.

Colin

PS - I managed to fit DRLs to our van without any great problem - in fact, it took longer to dismantle the front grill and bumper than it took to drill for and fit the lamps and wiring!


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've found an electronic DLR switching unit on Ebay but it's for LED units so I'm waiting a response from them to see if it will be OK to wire a relay across the output so that this will then drive the filament DLR.

http://www.genlabs.co.uk/

Also found this website that sell the OEM connectors that are fitted on the Fiat chassis which has the foglight connections. Look under sealed connectors.

http://www.polevolt.co.uk/

They also do a lot of other useful wiring bits and pieces.

Richard


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the Rapido 7099+ which had the same Hella Spots factory fitted. I very rarely use spots and when one of them had a water ingress ( damage ) due to the seal being dislodged I decided to replace them with LED DLR,s in that location as it suited the circular tye LED,s in the available kits*** These are slightly smaller than the original Hella fogs fitted.

This was done using one of the Kits recommended on here from a good Ebay source.. ***Quite a bit of mechanical engineering was involved to get them to fit as the Fiat front was Rapido,s smiley face version and I had to get special oversize stainless backing plates and decorative rings laser cut at work to replace the original Hella plates and fittings.

The DLR LED module was wired as follows:

+ (pos) was wired to the auxilary socket circuit so as they only come on after the ignition is switched on ( the modules senses the extra voltage from the alternator which then kicks in the DLR.s ). They do not come on until the engine is started and alternator in use.
When I checked the draw, they were only consuming a total of 5 watts for both sides. The connection to the aux circuit was done using a double piggy back fuse unit supplied with the DLR kit. I did this as to not disturb the Can-bus circuit. The Aux circuit is rated up to 180 watt draw.

- (neg) direct to chasis

3rd wire - this was tapped into the sidelight circuit as per suppliers instructions by soldering and heat shrink. ( never use the scotchlocks provided as they are always a source for future problems ).

When the sidelights/headlamps are selected the DLR module then lowers the brightness of the LEDS are the regulations require.

I have replaced the original Hella spots with a couple of Ring mini spots, which I have built into the grill but will probably not be used much. As the circuitry was already in use, I was carefull to select another set of 55 watt units so as the Can-bus system did not throw any errors due to a voltage mismatch.

My Fiat handbook although having no wiring details does detail all the fuses in use.

I do not understand why you would need a DLR module for 55 watt spots which is what I think your Hellas will be. 2 x 55 watts is a big draw to be permanently in use for running lights.
IMO I think they should be kept purerly for use on a spotlight circuit and not as running lights. 

You need to switch on and off the fog dash switch you have along with your headlights and check the voltage supplied to those plug sockets you haveto determine if thats exactly what they are for.
You also need to make sure the foglight fuse is actually there in its place to make the supply.

I may have not quite fully understood what you are trying to do or use the Hellas for, perhaps you can clarify?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Topefisher,

The original requirement was to full up the mouldings in the front bumper which were crying out to have spots or fogs fitted.

The cheapest Hella 90mm module I could find was a dual filament unit with a 55watt spot and a 15W DLR filament.

So my question was how to wire these two different uses.

The chassis does have the foglight switch etc fitted and I've now plugged the 55 watt filament onto this existing wire and it does all work with no error messages on the dash.

I was then contemplating on how to wire the DLR 15 watt filament up. The problem is the filaments share a common return in the bulb and I'm not sure on the Fiat wiring which of the wires going to the foglights is earth. I've checked it out using a multimeter and the earth is going to different colour wires on each side. From memory I think both sides has a green/black wire but the other wire is a different colour on each side. I thought logically that the green/black wire would be earth; but not so.

I've found DLR compatible canbus switching relays on eBay but it is the earth return that concerns me!

I think I might just stick with the spots and forget the DLRs.

The one problem at the moment is finding some captive nuts to attach the rear fitting Hella units. I need something with some adjustment as one side aligns great but the other side is about 1 to 2 mm to one side.

Richard


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Richard,
Apologies for delay in replying but just got back from a heavy weekend at a motorcycle rally.

Yes they are different to my original Hella fog lights as they were just single filament and not dual purpose.

I am not sure about the wiring you mention on the 2nd 15W filament as I haven't seen that one before but I would have thought myself that the common shared would have been the earth but hey ho, no certainty until metering them through properly.

I really like the brightness and effect from good LED DLR,s. I am not sure but I would have thought that the 15W ( I presume Halogen ) bulb would not give the same brightness ( correct me if I am wrong ) anyway. You may well be right in not using them and at a later date if you do want good DLR,s the by all means try and fit in some good rectangular Hella LED types, expensive but quality.

Cant really comment on the fittings as photos would be needed if you draw a blank and need further input from me.
Let me know if you do.


----------

